# Clostridium Perfringens?



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

is *Clostridium* Perfringens communicable to humans? most concerned about a pregnant one. the dog is being treated with a 5 day course of antibiotics.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes, absolutely. Probably need to talk to a physician.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

thank you. do you think i have to worry about the house or just the dog? we are planning on visiting my sisterinlaw and my wife is pregnant.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

As I'm a dog doc and not a people doc, I have to defer to telling you to consult with your physician, sorry. Good luck though!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

sounded odd enuff to look up....
these look like legitimate refs that explain it pretty well :

http://www.idph.state.il.us/Bioterrorism/factsheets/clostridium.htm
http://www.fda.gov/food/foodsafety/...thogensnaturaltoxins/badbugbook/ucm070483.htm


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

this one relates purely to dogs and includes info on the other common bacteria that are often found in dogs with/without diarrhea :

http://www.ivis.org/proceedings/wsava/2007/pdf/76_20070429212913_abs.pdf

... interesting that just finding the bacteria in a culture does not always mean it is a serious problem ... no gold standards and the way they work is still not totally understood

what test did they use to diagnose your dog's case and what antibiotic did they sell you ?


----------

